# Grown Kids...



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2018)

*OHMYGAWD...*my older son jumped out of a perfectly good airplane yesterday! 

If I had known he was going to do this, I would have sent him to his room!!
He thought it was a blast, but just the pictures took years off my life.
There's no controlling grown kids, but I'd sure like to know how he got this old this fast.


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 15, 2018)

Well that was happens  when they grow up.
Mine died her hair pink, white and purple and went to a protest in Scotland..


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 15, 2018)

I feel your pain, Kayelle..  



I'm still perplexed with my grandson having two fast growing boys.. Hells bells, I'm not old enough for great grandkids..  


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 15, 2018)

Those photos are ahmaaaazing, *Kayelle*! Nice to look at...with my feet planted firmly on the ground.  Besides, it's no big deal for your, what, 40-something son? After all George HW Bush skydived when he was 90. 



Kayelle said:


> ...I'd sure like to know how he got this old this fast.


Total fact in CG Land: once born, children age (at least) twice as fast as their parents. Just sayin'...


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2018)

This picture cracks me up..after the fact. The truth is, he comes from daredevil blood. His Dad was a professional drag boat racer at this age, and I'd rather have him jump out of a plane *once*.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2018)

Haaa...I just noticed the signature I've always used here. Looks like he lives my his mother's words. Sigh..


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 15, 2018)

Up here we call that giv'n'er


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Haaa...I just noticed the signature I've always used here. Looks like he lives my his mother's words. Sigh..


What a lovely Legacy, imitation is a compliment.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 15, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *OHMYGAWD...*my older son jumped out of a perfectly good airplane yesterday!
> 
> If I had known he was going to do this, I would have sent him to his room!!
> He thought it was a blast, but just the pictures took years off my life.
> There's no controlling grown kids, but I'd sure like to know how he got this old this fast.


 I'm green with envy. I've always wanted to do that. Sadly, given the Health & Safety regs over here, they probably don't let almost 70 year old ladies do it. I would have thought that old age is the best time to do things like that as it wouldn't be such a disaster if the worst happened!


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 16, 2018)

Mad cook? Odd, because in Scotland there is no age restriction for Tandem jumps.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 16, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Mad cook? Odd, because in Scotland there is no age restriction for Tandem jumps.


 To be honest I haven't investigated. I just assumed. I must start saving up. 

"They" wouldn't let a  friend, who's a bit older than I am and very fit, do a bungee jump. Can't remember where she wanted to do it but it was somewhere in the Brit. Isles. Her argument was "At my age I'm on borrowed time anyway and could drop dead just watching the jumpers." but they weren't having any.


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 16, 2018)

You can have fun so long as the Dr thinks you are fit and with NHS being as it is, then that should be easy.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 16, 2018)

Lol Kayelle...


Great pic.You are one brave mom.
If I saw a pic of my son doing that I'd be popping Nitro's like Pez dispensers.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 16, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *OHMYGAWD...*my older son jumped out of a perfectly good airplane yesterday!
> 
> *If I had known he was going to do this, *I would have sent him to his room!!
> He thought it was a blast, but just the pictures took years off my life.
> There's no controlling grown kids, but I'd sure like to know how he got this old this fast.


 
That's probably why he didn't tell you ahead of time!   Yikes...I get butterflies looking down from a 3-step ladder when I'm watering plants on top of bookcases or cleaning ceiling fans.  

Great pics, though!  Glad he's safe and has a good experience to remember.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 16, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> To be honest I haven't investigated. I just assumed. I must start saving up.
> 
> "They" wouldn't let a  friend, who's a bit older than I am and very fit, do a bungee jump. Can't remember where she wanted to do it but it was somewhere in the Brit. Isles. Her argument was "At my age I'm on borrowed time anyway and could drop dead just watching the jumpers." but they weren't having any.


Former President GHW Bush did a tandem jump for his what, his 90th? So I guess there is no age restriction in the States. That could vary from state to state though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Former President GHW Bush did a tandem jump for his what, his 90th? So I guess there is no age restriction in the States. That could vary from state to state though.


I've done a tandem jump. As long as you're willing to sign your name a few dozen times attesting that you could die and it's not their fault, you're good to go [emoji38]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm in the camp where I see no good reason to jump out of a perfectly functioning airplane. I get enough excitement just driving around these parts.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2018)

Speaking of signing your life away to do this, I'd also like to know why the professional had a helmet and my baby boy didn't!
Yeah, I know, it was a photo op...it makes me want to chew nails.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of signing your life away to do this, I'd also like to know why the professional had a helmet and my baby boy didn't!
> Yeah, I know, it was a photo op...it makes me want to chew nails.


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 23, 2018)

DH and I have no children of our own, so we live vicariously through our nieces and nephews (and now, Grand nieces and nephews).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWqcAWEX-C8&feature=youtu.be

This is our nephew Nick.
This is only his third time wakeboarding, not bad huh?

My husband's family is quite athletic; they participate in all sorts of sports at all levels... what happened to me?  Oh yeah, I'm the Auntie with the camera in their faces all of the time


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of signing your life away to do this, I'd also like to know why the professional had a helmet and my baby boy didn't!
> Yeah, I know, it was a photo op...it makes me want to chew nails.


I saw a video of someone else doing a tandem jump and only the instructor was wearing a helmet, so I got curious and googled.  It's because it wouldn't be safe for the instructor.  And if anyone bumps their head and gets dizzy or temporarily confused / disoriented, it's much safer if it isn't the person who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I saw a video of someone else doing a tandem jump and only the instructor was wearing a helmet, so I got curious and googled.  It's because it wouldn't be safe for the instructor.  And if anyone bumps their head and gets dizzy or temporarily confused / disoriented, it's much safer if it isn't the person who knows what they are doing.




Taxi, my son added the instructor is saved from the drool factor.


----------

